# boilie und pose?



## w3azle (14. Juli 2006)

hallo,
also ich hab mal ne frage, nur um mal dieses problem endlich aus der welt zu schaffen.

also wie man mit boilies und festbleimontage fischt ist mir klar.

nur kann man auch mit boilies und laufblei bzw pose angeln?
da müsste der fisch den boilie schon richtig gut im maul haben und abziehen,  bevor dann schnell der anhieb kommen müsste....

aber ich weiß nich ob es überhaupt zum biss kommen wird, weil der fisch den haken ja dann irgendwann spührt und loslässt, wo beim festblei ja das blei zum einsatz kommt und den fisch hakt.

und noch eine frage 

wie lang darf das haar sein maximal?
also ich fisch meistens nur mit einem boilie oder frolic und hab nen fertig gebundenes rig wo man die haarlänge einstellen kann....aber ich denk mal so max 3 cm?!

schönen tag noch!

gruß w3azle


----------



## PROLOGIC (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

Hi#h 

also man kann sicher mit Boile und Pose fischen. Aber ob es Sinn macht kann ich dir auch nicht genau sagen. Hab gesehen dass das ein paar Jungangler und auch ein paar alte Hasen bei uns im vereinsgewässer machen und ab und an fangen sie sogar nen karpfen.
Da taucht eigentlich nur die Pose ab und dann setzen sie den Anhieb.
Aber wieso fischt du nicht einfach mit Festblei wenn du schon weißt wie das funzt?
Und 3 cm find ich echt zu lang fürs Haar.
Ich verwende meistens eine Haarlänge von 1-1,5 cm.

PROLOGIC|wavey:


----------



## zander55 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

Sicherlich kann man Boilies an der Pose fischen, allerdings sehe ich darin keinen Vorteil gegenüber der Festbleimontege. Bei mir im Verein fischen auch ein paar Leute Boilies, an der Pose, fangen aber nicht so besonders.
Die Haarlänge hab ich immer, so lang das der abstand zwischen Haken und Boilie nicht größer als 5 mm ist.


----------



## ShogunZ (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

Als Jungfischer habe ich auch oft mit Frolic oder Boilies an einer Posenmontage gefischt.
Ich habe feststellen können, dass die Karpfen den Boilie zwar genommen haben, jedoch kurz darauf wieder fallen liessen.
Als ich dann auf eine Festebleimontage umgestiegen bin, konnte ich viel mehr Bisse verwerten.


----------



## w3azle (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

danke erstmal für eure schnelle hilfe  

ja klar ist festblei besser....

aber ich war eben zB mal wieder an ner buhne von der elbe und wie ich es hasse bei jedem 2-3 wurf das blei und haken abzureißen weil ich irgendwo dumm festhänge...


ja und zum bisse verwerten kann ich nix beitragen, da ich in bestimmt 3 jahren die ich mit festblei auf karpfen gehe (also nicht extrem mit 25kg anfüttern oder so)     nicht einen! biss gehabt habe....   und das kanns ja auch nicht sein


----------



## macfisch (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

Die Quote geht doch noch, ich hab immer bei den Auswurf nen Hänger.
Und Gummis sind auch beliebt bei den Hängerfallen.


----------



## Seebaer (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

Hallo...

unser Vereinsee ist eine ehemalige Kiesgrube ca. 21 Hektar groß und bis zu 17 Meter tief.
Im Uferbereich meist schnell abfallend auf 3-5 Meter Wassertiefe. In der wärmeren Jahreszeit ist meist ab 6 Meter Wassertife wenig oder kein Sauerstoff mehr vorhanden. Daher ist das Angeln weiter draussen an tieferen Stellen erfolgslos.
Bisher hebe ich auf Karpfen meist mit der Posemontage geangelt. Das Boilie am Haar und einen Durchlaufschwimmer.
Hatte damit aber stets Erfolge und kann keine großen Nachteile gegenüber einer Fest- oder Laufbleimontage sehen.


----------



## w3azle (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

@macfisch :  wie meinst du das mit den gummis?

@seebaer:  ja bei diesen gegebenheiten ist grundangeln unterhalb der sprungschicht vielleicht wirklich unnütz.
aber wie machst du das dann mit dem biss wenn einer is, und wie kommen die bisse auf pose mit haar?
muss man dann bestimmt schnell anschlagen.

aber ich kanns mir nur schwer vorstellen wenn da son haken rumbaumelt im wasser, neben dem dann der boilie hängt, dass die karpfen da draufgehen....  aber wenn du erfolg hast muss es ja nicht so schlimm sein.
vielleicht versuch ichs das nächste mal auch so....

nur in den buhnen treibt die pose ja ständig irgendwo rum ...ob das so gut ist?

schönes we wünsch ich noch allen!


----------



## Seebaer (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

@ w3azle

die Bisse kommen zum Teil sehr unterschiedlich, mal sehr zaghaft - mal siehst den Schwimmer davonrasen wie getopt.
Den Anschlag setze ich sehr unterschiedlich.
Das Boillie und den Haken habe ich nicht frei im Wasser schwimmend sondern auf Grund liegend. Daher ist es genauso wie bei der Grundmontage mit Laufblei o.ä. nur das als Bißanzeiger der Schwimmer dient.
Ob der Schwimmer beim Angeln zwischen den Buhnen im Wasser umher treibt hängt von den dortigen Strömungsverhältnissen und vom Schwimmmer ab. Bei zu starker Strömung Angel ich ebenfalls mit der Grundbleimontage.


----------



## carp-kutte (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

hallo w3azle.#h 

Ich habe früher sehr viel mit Pose und Boilie gefischt.
Es war ein sehr schmaler Graben ca.8-10 Meter breit.
Der Sinn und die Logik bestand für mich darin,dass die Schnur
von oben kam und nicht auf dieser kurzen Distanz quer durch das Wasser ging.Ich hatte auch die Festbleimontage probiert.
Hatte aber nur sehr wenig Bisse.
Was noch sehr schön zu beobachten war,ist das die Fische sehr viel mit dem Köder spielten und oft auch wieder losgelassen hatten.Wenn die Pose aber zur Seite abtauchte saßen die Bisse immer.Ich bin der Meinung das bei einer Festbleimonage der Abstand zum Köder so groß sein sollte,das die Schnur auf dem Grund liegt wenn sie am Köder ankommt.Heute gibt es ja schon jede Menge Hilfsmittel für sowas aber damals war Pose für solche Situationen das Beste.Was sehr wichtig ist, du mußt genau neben deiner Rute sitzen um den Anhieb nicht zu verpassen.Also der Spassfaktor ist riesig groß zu beobachten wenn die Pose abtaucht, als immer nur zu warten bis dieser so beliebte Dauerton eines Bissanzeigers einsetzt.
Wobei das auch immer wieder geil ist.

Schone Grüsse carp-kutte


----------



## w3azle (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

danke carp-kutte für deine teilnahme! 

ja also bei uns die bode ist auch nicht so doll breit, vllt mach ich da den ultimativen posen-test  

und mir gehts auch darum, wenn ich grad an nem kleineren gewässer bin will ich die fische nicht mit mind 80g bleien bewerfen.....wobei ich (und andere bestimmt auch
) festgestellt habe, dass die fische nicht unbedingt so empfindlich auf solche bomben sind als ich dachte.

mir gehts im grunde ja darum überhaupt mal nen karpfen mit boilie zu fangen. und auch darum in den buhnen mal ohne nen haufen abrisse zu angeln (und nen fisch zu fangen     )

am besten ich versuch beim nächsten mal beides....
und mit pose angeln gefällt mir eigentlich auch besser als da nur neben ner rute zu sitzen und nix zu sehen wie es mal zuppelt oder so. wobei die pose ja keine garantie für fisch ist...

was habt ihr für posen genommen (tragkraft) ?
aber da der köder ja eh auf grund liegen soll ist es ja im grunde dann nur von der wurfweite und vllt strömung abhängig wieviel die pose tragen soll?

und dann so tief stellen das das ganze vorfach (etwa 20-25cm) auf dem boden liegt oder noch ,mehr?

schönen sonntagabend wünsch ich euch noch

w3azle


----------



## carp-kutte (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

Hallo ich noch mal.

Ich hatte damals Stabposen (Waggler) benutzt.ca.  20-30 cm.
5 Gramm Tragkraft,8 Gramm Blei.Das Vorfach ließ ich komplett mit Wirbel und Blei aufliegen.Wenn die Pose nicht stand,war die ganze Sache vertüddelt oder ich angelte vor der Kante.
Was noch sehr interessant war,das bei der Posenangelei Monovorfächer immer viel,viel besser sind als geflochtene.
Die Bisserkennung ist um vieles besser.Die Vorfachlänge war ca. 20-30 cm.
Wenn du noch was darüber wissen willst,frag einfach.
Mit Pose ist wirklich schönes Angeln.(wo es geht)
Man macht es bloß zu selten.

 Bis dann carp-kutte.#h #h


----------



## mrburnes99 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

Ich grabe mal diesen alten Thread raus. Im Juli fahre ich nach Schweden und die Gewässer dort beheimaten sehr kräftige Schleien. Habe selbst eine 50er durch Zufall gefangen. Spätere gezielte Versuche mit Wurm, Made und Mais endeten kläglich, da es umgehend dankbare Verwerter(Barsch und Rotauge) gab. Ich selbst favorisiere die Raubfishangelei mehr als den Friedfischansitz, will es aber in diesem Jahr erneut auf Schleie versuchen. Ein befreundeter Friedfischangler riet mir auf 16er Boilie zu setzen, um die Bisse von Rotaugen möglichst auszuschließen.

Zu den Bedingungen vor Ort, größtenteils ausschließlich Bootsangelei möglich, Uferstellen kaum erreichbar oder nur auf Inseln, diese jedoch ohne nennenswerten Uferbewuchs. Ansonsten hat der See unendlich viele seichte Buchten mit Seerosenbewuchs und fast überall Schilfsäume am Ufer. Deshalb werde ich wohl vom verankerten Boot aus angeln müssen. Aus meiner Sicht des Friedfischlaien kommt dann nur noch Posenangelei in Frage. Was würdet ihr mir beim Angeln mit Boilie vom Boot aus raten?

Danke Thomas


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

Um selektiv den Schleien nachzustellen, vor allem in der von dir beschriebenen Größe, würde ich auf Festbleimontage mit Boilie setzen und nicht auf Posenmontagen.

Hier ein interessantes Video dazu:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSP_ee5P1y4


----------



## kati48268 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

Mein Rat ist, doch auf eine Festbleimontage zu setzen, in Form von Method-Feeder + Boilie, ...wenn es unbedingt Knödel sein sollen.
Dabei kann die Schnur locker durchhängen, sollte sie m.M.n. sogar. Die Bissausbeute dürfte um einiges höher sein als beim Posenfischen mit Pillen, gerade bei Schleien, die sehr gern ewig lange mit einem Köder rumhampeln.

Alternativ weg vom Boilie, stattdessen Posenmontage mit Forelliteig. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228828&highlight=Forelliteig
Sehr effektiv auf Schleien! Barsche wirst du kaum erwischen, Rotaugen stehen auch nicht so darauf (wenn, dann hatte ich meist richtige Klopper). Brassen allerdings lieben diesen Köder auch sehr, selbiges gilt wiederum für deine Boilies.

Ein Teigköder lockt wesentlich schneller als Boilies, muss aber halt öfter erneuert werden. Posenangeln ist aktives Fischen, nicht aussitzen, wie mit Pillen. Und wer will im Boot schon ewig warten, bis der Köder eine Lockwirkung entwickelt?!


----------



## mrburnes99 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten! Das Video werde ich mir heute Abend noch anschauen, den Artikel mit dem Forelliteig habe ich mit Interesse gelesen. Heißen die wirklich Forellis wenn ich nach denen suche? Btw Beifänge von Brassen wären kein Problem, wir haben in 4 Jahren nicht eine einzige an den Haken bekommen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: boilie und pose?*



mrburnes99 schrieb:


> Heißen die wirklich Forellis wenn ich nach denen suche?



Guckst du z.B. hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Forelli-Original-Forellenpellets-Forellenkoeder-Pellets-/390131062031

 Unterscheiden musst du halt zwischen Forelli-Pellets (zum anfüttern) und gemahlenem Forelli-Mehl für den Teig.

 Ich kaufe das Mehl separat. Die Sauerei beim Pellets einweichen, um die Pampe dann mit Semmelkrumen etc. gemischt zu verkneten, ist mir zu groß.

 Mein Rezept für Forelli-Teig: 50% Forellimehl, 50% zerstbröselter Zwieback, nicht zu viel Wasser und gut durchkneten. Ist aber nicht gerade selektiv, wenn Weißfische im Wasser sind.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

Das Zaubermittel, um Teig fester zu machen, wurde mir im Thread von Andal empfohlen: Gluten (Weizenkleber). Ist nun immer mit drin. Muss allerdings ziehen, somit Teig mindestens einen Tag vorher machen.
Und man kann noch Watte mit einkneten.
Bei gelungener Mischung hält der Köder so bis zu'ner Stunde, sollte aber schon vorher gefressen werden 

Ich mahle die Forellipellets in 'nem Mixer um Mehl draus zu machen; geht gut.

Und Rotaugen erwische ich damit sehr selten, ausser die wirklich großen. Plötzen stehen nicht wirklich auf 'fischig'.
Benutze aber auch große Haken, so 6er bis 4er mit dickem Klumpen. Ist für Schleien kein Problem.

Wäre m.M.n. eine gute Kombi für's Bootsangelen; eine Rute Method mit Murmel an einem Platz, lässt sich ja super weit schmeißen, eine zum aktiven Posenfischen mit Teig im näheren Bereich.
Und da du in Schweden bist:
Eine Rute mit KöFi zur anderen Seite raus. |rolleyes


----------



## mrburnes99 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

Also den Teig werde ich wohl mal ausprobieren müssen, der scheint mir wirklich geeignet zur Selektion. Aber als Spinnangler muss ich trotzdem blöd weiter fragen :q kati empfiehlt Method vom Boot. Hakt sich der Fisch da selbst und ist es egal, ob die Schnur schlaff im Bogen liegt? Ein völlig unbewegliches Boot werde ich nicht haben und bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Schnur dann über mechanische oder elektronische Bissanzeiger den Biss signalisiert. Bei Method würde der Fisch dann selbst gehakt abziehen oder verstehe ich das falsch? Posenangeln muss man mir nicht erklären, das bekomme ich wohl noch hin |supergri


----------



## kati48268 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

Ja, er hakt sich selbst. Kurzes Nachsetzen des Hakens macht aber Sinn.
 Wenn du 'ne Freilaufrolle verwendest, hörst du im Boot den Run auch ohne Piepser.
 Und du bekommst m.M.n. mehr Bisse, wenn die Schnur locker durchhängt, als wenn sie gespannt bis zum Korb/Köder geht.


----------



## mrburnes99 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

Was meinst du mit Nachsetzen des Hakens? Freilaufrollen habe ich. Ist 35er Mono drauf, aber das sollte keine Rolle spielen oder doch? Wird der Korb auf der Schnur befestigt oder gleitet der wie ein Laufblei? Ich hab unterschiedliche Methoden als Bild gefunden und bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: boilie und pose?*



mrburnes99 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Nachsetzen des Hakens? Freilaufrollen habe ich. Ist 35er Mono drauf, aber das sollte keine Rolle spielen oder doch? Wird der Korb auf der Schnur befestigt oder gleitet der wie ein Laufblei? Ich hab unterschiedliche Methoden als Bild gefunden und bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher.



Nachsetzen = trotz Selbsthakeffekt noch mal leicht anhauen.
 Gibt unterschiedliche Korbmodelle; fest zwischen Vorfach & Hauptschnur, durch Stopper auf der Hauptschnur festgesetzt, nur der Wirbel steckt im Korb (und Fisch wird Korb bei Hauptschnurabriss los)...
 Was man da nimmt, ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## mrburnes99 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

Ok, das Nachsetzen habe ich auch verstanden.
Eignet sich ein normaler Futterkorb auch oder benötige ich spezielle Körbe, wie ich sie bei der Suche nach Method finde? Normale Körbe habe ich als Beifang aus dem Wehr gezogen, ansonsten müsste ich mir noch solche Körbe für Method besorgen. Welche Befestigung fürdest du einem Anfänger empfehlen, beide Seiten fest oder auf der Hauptschnur durch Stopper gehalten?


----------



## chris30 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: boilie und pose?*

Meine Erfahrung ist es dass es durchaus Sinn machen kann sen. boilie an der Pose anzubieten!!

Dies lohnt sich wenn man auf kurze Distanz angelt und die Fische nicht mit einem 100 g Blei verschrecken möchte erst recht wenn man schon welche ausgemacht hat.
Ich fische mit Pose auf Grund also mit einem bisschrot das auf Grund liegt sowie etwa 10 cm Schnur . Beißt ein fisch legt sich die Pose aufs Wasser. 
Den Boilie fische ich genau wie beim festblei am haar.

So konnte ich schon einige scheue fische fangen.


----------

